# Tutorial: Sortierbare Liste mit Drag & Drop



## Tseng84 (20. November 2008)

Hallo Ajaxer,

ich habe ein Tutorial zum Thema "Sortierbare Drag & Drop Listen" fertiggestellt. Dabei merkt sich die Liste ihren Zustand, indem sie die Reihenfolge in eine Datenbank schreibt.

Zum Tutorial

Ich wünsch euch viel Spass damit.


----------



## FipsTheThief (21. November 2008)

Für solche Dinge gibt es doch eine Tutorial Sektion hier , wobei ich auch sagen muss das der Schwiergikeitsgrad eher gering ist. Das meiste erledigt in dem Falle wohl das Prototype Framework. Hattest ja 2 eingebunden.

Der Kern des ganzen bleibt einen somit völlig verschlossen wie funktioniert Drag und Drop und wie realisiert man dieses mehr ist es ja nicht was die da machen. 
Meine persönliche Meinung ist in dem Augenblick das man viele Dinge einfach selber machen sollte damit man weiß wie sie funktionieren und nicht immer auf eine fertige Lösung zurück greifen sollte.

Eine Drag und Drop Klasse die das selbe realsiert bekommst in einen 10kb Script unter oder weniger und die Ajax Klasse ebenfalls. Was wesentlich schmaler ausfallen sollte als diese 2 Frameworks.


----------

